
Webapp in Go? Consider using longpolling - jcuga
https://cugablog.wordpress.com/
======
dimfeld
Interesting article, thanks for posting. You may want to update the url posted
here to [https://cugablog.wordpress.com/2016/02/05/lets-talk-about-
lo...](https://cugablog.wordpress.com/2016/02/05/lets-talk-about-longpolling/)
so that it will continue to point to that article after you post the next one.

